
What programming lang/tech offer the most opportunities in the upcoming years? - arialeks
Hi, ikr that these types of questions get asked all so often, but I found myself in a dilemma and can&#x27;t decide what path to choose. I&#x27;m a 3rd year EE&amp;CS student and have experience in various languages, albeit basic to intermediate only, as we focused more on algorithms and general programming concepts more than we did on practical stuff.<p>The thing is, I was offered a job after graduation at a company that uses a lot of data science (not sure if this is the correct way to phrase it, but English isn&#x27;t my mother tongue). I still have some time to decide on weather that is a job I&#x27;d like and well to shorten the lengthy intro I can&#x27;t decide on weather to keep working on Java that is switching to Kotlin or maybe Scala or to switch to C# + F# and also neither on what path to go on, should it be DS&#x2F;Machine Learning&#x2F;Something else, there isn&#x27;t particularly anything that I like, since till now all I really did was simple school stuff and front-end stuff (actually I dislike front-end dev) and programming competitions. So TL;DR What do you guys thinks is the best path to choose for a young developer that will be starting out his career in 1.5 years?
======
richiverse
Now that JavaScript and Python are #1 and #2, respectively, it opens the door
for Elm/Haskell in the next 5 - 10 years. As noobs continue to flood/dilute
the market, FP seems like a good bet to move the state of advanced computing
forward. That being said, the frameworks react and tensorflow/scikit learn
will still be in demand for the next 5 years so there's still high demand for
the right framework knowledge.

~~~
arialeks
Yeah that is a real concern, that is many people who don't even posses a
deeper understanding of those topics will take on the job market, so having a
"rare" skill can differentiate one in the job market.

------
sandeepc24
Have a look at F# and Fable.

